
Noam Chomsky on Where Artificial Intelligence Went Wrong - fogus
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/11/noam-chomsky-on-where-artificial-intelligence-went-wrong/261637/1
======
tokenadult
Previous submission with more than 100 comments:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4729068>

